# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  povrat poreza

## frogica

Da li netko zna jel se ima pravo na povrat poreza ako cijelu godinu nisi radila(6 mj. na bolovanju radi održavanja trudnoće, a 6 na porodiljnom), sve isplate išle preko hzzo-a, ? Jedna roilja u rodilištu mi je rekla da je ona dobila porat. Ima li neka iskustva u tome??

----------


## Sun

mislim da imaš pravo na povrat poreza. Ja sam radila do sedmog mjeseca i onda išla na komplikacije pa na porodiljni i dobila sam povrat..

----------


## frogica

Meni su u poreznoj rekli da je porodiljni neoporeziv, znači ništa za porodiljni, a  ako mi je naknadu plačao hzzo , a ne polodavac, da ne dobivam ništa. Da su oporezive samo stambena, životno i još nešto, ne sjećam se. S druge strane mi cure pričaju drugačije, pa bi voljela znati o čemu je riječ, da ne pošaljem prijavu i još ja moram platiti.

----------


## Balarosa

Mislim da ako si platila neki porez na dohodak u 2006. onda imaš i pravo na povrat, ali ako si cijelu godinu na porodiljnom i komplikacijama, onda nisi ni platila ništa pa ti se ništa ni ne može vratiti. Poslodavac ce ti dati PK karticu i na njoj se vidi jesi li platila išta poreza.

----------


## Minnie

frogica, rodiljna naknada jest neoporeziva, ali nije u tome stvar: za mjesece u kojima nisi dobila plaću od poslodavca (nego rodiljnu naknadu od HZZO ili do drž.proračuna) imaš pravo na osobne odbitke. Oni ti uzrokuju povrat poreza kojeg ti je poslodavac obustavio, onog od isplaćenih plaća u toj godini, a ne od rodiljnog dopusta.

----------


## ljiljan@

Da, ako cijelu godinu nisi radila, onda poslodavac nije za tebe niti uplatio porez državi, pa prema tome ne možeš dobiti povrat. I moja će situacija iduće godine biti takva -od početka do kraja godine bit ću na porodiljskom. Nasuprot tome da porodiljski počinje sredinom godine i završava sredinom iduće, dobila bih povrat poreza za dvije godine uzastopno (pod uvjetom da prije toga nema komplikacija).
Eto, još jedan apsurd našeg zakonodavstva, još jedna nepravda...

----------


## Pahuljica

> Da li netko zna jel se ima pravo na povrat poreza ako cijelu godinu nisi radila(6 mj. na bolovanju radi održavanja trudnoće, a 6 na porodiljnom), sve isplate išle preko hzzo-a, ? Jedna roilja u rodilištu mi je rekla da je ona dobila porat. Ima li neka iskustva u tome??


Ta rodilja je mozda dobila povrat poreza ako je uplacivala porez po nekoj drugoj osnovi, ali ne po osnovi nesamostalnog rada. U tom slucaju je mogla iskoristiti godisnji osobni odbitak na obracunati dohodak, pa tako i ostvariti povrat uplacenog poreza i prireza.

----------


## Tashunica

Podižem. 
Zanima me da li mi se isplati predati za povrat poreza.
Na komplikacijama sam bila od kraja ožujka 2006., rodila krajem listopada.

----------


## Stijena

*Pouzdano znam*, jer i ja sam prošle godine bila u istoj situaciji od 01.11.2004.-30.03.2005. na komplikacijama, od 31.03.2005.-10.05.2006. na porodiljskom, da ako si primala isključivo naknadu za bolovanje odnosno porodiljni dopust od HZZO-a koje su neoporezive (i nisi imala nikakvih drugih oporezivih primanja) - cijelu godinu nisi plaćala porez, te *nemaš pravo niti povrata* jer ga u toj godini nisi ni plaćala - pojednostavljeno: od kud bi ti ga vratili kad im ga ti nisi ni platila, jer radi se o povratu preplaćenog poreza na dohodak (ovo je ukratko pojašnjenje koje sam dobila od savjetnika na telefonu porezne uprave koji sam upravo zbog toga zvala).
Pravo povrata imaš samo i isključivo ako si uz naknadu HZZO-a imala i neki drugi oporezivi dohodak i poslodavac ti je uplaćivao porez.
Ja sam npr. na ovaj način prošle godine "popušila" 12.000,00 kn olakšice za kamate na stambeni kredit i to bez obzira što je MM suvlasnik stana za koji se kredit otplaćuje i sudužnik za isti - nema pravo prijaviti olakšicu jer korisnik kredita sam ja, a nisam imala nikakvog dohotka i nisam plaćala porez čitavu godinu, te ih si nisam imala od čega odbiti. Ovako je, pouzdano znam bilo prošle godine, a je li se ove godine što mijenjalo ne znam, ali pretpostavljam da nije jer već bismo nešto načuli o tome....

----------


## Juroslav

*Tashunica*, prema tvom postu (radila do kraja ožujka 2006., pa komplikacije, pa porodiljni), tebi se svakako isplati predati prijavu poreza.

Naime, osobni odbitak koristiš za cijelu godinu (1600 Kn mjesečno), a dobila si (valjda) tri plaće na koje je plaćen porez.

Onako, odoka, bez uvida u brojke, mogla bi dobiti vraćeno sve kaj je poslodavac platio na ime poreza (vidjet ćeš kad popuniš prijavu).

----------


## Stijena

Moj post je bio upućen na ono što je pisala frogica (isključivo bolovanje i porodiljski čitavu godinu), jer ako je uz porodiljski ili bolovanje primljena bar jedna plaća u prošloj godini isplati se predati porezna prijava, jer svakako moraju vratiti iznos preplaćenog poreza

----------


## Tashunica

Hvala na odgovorima   :Kiss:  .

----------


## Vodenjak

> frogica, rodiljna naknada jest neoporeziva, ali nije u tome stvar: za mjesece u kojima nisi dobila plaću od poslodavca (nego rodiljnu naknadu od HZZO ili do drž.proračuna) imaš pravo na osobne odbitke. Oni ti uzrokuju povrat poreza kojeg ti je poslodavac obustavio, onog od isplaćenih plaća u toj godini, a ne od rodiljnog dopusta.


I ove godine sam zapela kod prijave poreza pa molim pomoć!
Prvih osam mjeseci prošle godine sam bila na porodiljnom i sad kad ispunjavam prijavu imam ukupni osobni odbitak veći nego sveukupni godišnji dohodak. Znači ja upisujem pod osobni odbitak koliki sam imala i dohodak?????

----------


## Juroslav

Ne, Vodenjak, pišeš odbitak onoliki koliki ti je, nema veze kaj je veći od prihoda.

----------


## enela

Da li se negdje u poreznoj prijavi upisuje kao dobitak ili tak nekaj naknada za bolovanje zbog komplikacija u trudnoći i naknada za porodiljni? Treba li poreznoj prijavi priložiti neko uvjerenje da sam na porodiljnom?

----------


## LeeLoo

..do kad je rok za predaju poreznih prijava?kao i lani?Do kraja veljače?...jeli se za posv. dopust treba predavati nešto posebno ili je dovoljno ono izvješće o prihodima za prošlu godinu ( prosvjeta)?

----------


## diči

Ja samo znam da je rok za predaju poreznih prijava kraj veljače...i nadam se povratu upravo radi komplikacija tj. bolovanja jer je moj poslodavac nekakav porez plaćao i zato mi šalje PK1! 
 :Grin:

----------


## nevera

Da vam malo pomognem, jer to mi je struka...mislim jedan dio mog posla se odnosi i na porezne prijave.
Dakle rok je 28.02.2007., promjena nema nikakvih, i cure su u pravu ako porez nije uplaćen, neće biti ni vraćen.
Zapravo mislila sam vam dati jedno pojašnjenje, za one koje imaju pravo povrata.
Dakle ako je dohodak u 2006 manji od ukupnog osobnog odbitka
Npr. dohodak  -  10000,00
 odbitak          -  19200,00 ( to je odbitak samo na vas )

U tom slučaju porezna osnovica nije razlika u minusu ( -9200,00 ), nego je 0. i Sve daljnje rubrike su vam 0 do rubrike uplaćeno poreza. I naravno sav uplaćen porez vam je u povratu.
Mislim vjerujem da većina to zna, ali često me pitaju pa eto.....

----------


## Stijena

> Da li se negdje u poreznoj prijavi upisuje kao dobitak ili tak nekaj naknada za bolovanje zbog komplikacija u trudnoći i naknada za porodiljni? Treba li poreznoj prijavi priložiti neko uvjerenje da sam na porodiljnom?


Ne, to je neoporeziva naknada i od HZZO se ništa ne dobiva (ja pitala prošle godine jer se nisam mogla pomiriti s tim da nemam od čega odbiti 12.000,00 kn kamata za stambeni kredit), tako da se prijavljuju samo oporezivi dohotci za koje je i uplaćen porez i za koje je poslodavac dužan dati potvrdu o uplaćenom porezu, odnosno poslodavac - onaj obrazac (ne znam više kak se zove jer to stalno mijenjaju)

----------


## paws

Prvih 7 mjeseci u ovoj godini sam radila i to sam dobila poreznu karticu od poslodavca. Od 7 mjeseca do 12.12. sam bila na komplikacijama, a od 12.12. do kraja godine na porodiljnom. Kako onda za taj ostatak godine, jel mi to izdaje HZZO i na koji način?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Stijena

Ne, ništa ti ne izdaje HZZO (ko što već napisah) nego u prijavu upisuješ samo iznos dohotka, odnosno poreza za koji ti je poslodavac izdao potvrdu, kao i *ukupni iznos osobnog odbitka za cijelu godinu*  bez obzira što si plaću primala samo za 7 mjeseci - u tome je caka za povrat

----------


## enela

Tnx!
 :Kiss:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Da vam malo pomognem, jer to mi je struka...mislim jedan dio mog posla se odnosi i na porezne prijave.
> Dakle rok je 28.02.2007., promjena nema nikakvih, i cure su u pravu ako porez nije uplaćen, neće biti ni vraćen.
> Zapravo mislila sam vam dati jedno pojašnjenje, za one koje imaju pravo povrata.
> Dakle ako je dohodak u 2006 manji od ukupnog osobnog odbitka
> Npr. dohodak  -  10000,00
>  odbitak          -  19200,00 ( to je odbitak samo na vas )
> 
> U tom slučaju porezna osnovica nije razlika u minusu ( -9200,00 ), nego je 0. i Sve daljnje rubrike su vam 0 do rubrike uplaćeno poreza. I naravno sav uplaćen porez vam je u povratu.
> Mislim vjerujem da većina to zna, ali često me pitaju pa eto.....


Hvala!

Moram li prijaviti i sve autorske ugovore - honorare?

----------


## martinaP

> Da vam malo pomognem, jer to mi je struka...mislim jedan dio mog posla se odnosi i na porezne prijave.
> Dakle rok je 28.02.2007., promjena nema nikakvih, i cure su u pravu ako porez nije uplaćen, neće biti ni vraćen.
> Zapravo mislila sam vam dati jedno pojašnjenje, za one koje imaju pravo povrata.
> Dakle ako je dohodak u 2006 manji od ukupnog osobnog odbitka
> Npr. dohodak  -  10000,00
>  odbitak          -  19200,00 ( to je odbitak samo na vas )
> 
> U tom slučaju porezna osnovica nije razlika u minusu ( -9200,00 ), nego je 0. i Sve daljnje rubrike su vam 0 do rubrike uplaćeno poreza. I naravno sav uplaćen porez vam je u povratu.
> Mislim vjerujem da većina to zna, ali često me pitaju pa eto.....


A ako imam, npr. viška kamata od stambenog kredita, tj. povrat bi trebao biti veći od uplaćenog poreza, mogu li dio kamata prebaciti u muževu prijavu? Uz vjenčani list? Kredit glasi na mene.

----------


## Dalm@

martinaP,
mislim da ne - vidi jedan od ranijih postova (Stijena).

----------


## martinaP

> Ja sam npr. na ovaj način prošle godine "popušila" 12.000,00 kn olakšice za kamate na stambeni kredit i to bez obzira što je MM suvlasnik stana za koji se kredit otplaćuje i sudužnik za isti - nema pravo prijaviti olakšicu jer korisnik kredita sam ja, *a nisam imala nikakvog dohotka i nisam plaćala porez čitavu godinu, te ih si nisam imala od čega odbiti*.


Nije ista situacija, ja sam radila između komplikacija i porodiljnog, od 17.01.2006. do 15.06.2006.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> A ako imam, npr. viška kamata od stambenog kredita, tj. povrat bi trebao biti veći od uplaćenog poreza, mogu li dio kamata prebaciti u muževu prijavu? Uz vjenčani list? Kredit glasi na mene.


Nije isti primjer, ali pretprosle godine kad smo sređivali stan i imali više od 12000 kuna po osobi, kad sam predavala pitala sam jesmo li to mogli podijeliti .. radilo se o 25 000 kn (od cega 22%pdv) na jednom računu. Uglavnom, čovjek mi je rekao da smo mogli zatražiti 2 računa na odgovarajuće iznose i temeljem vjenčanog lista (bez obzira što stan nije na oboje) se taj porez mogao povratiti u cjelosti da smo napisali dvije prijave s dva računa znači.

Teoretski, onda moze i ovo tvoje! Ma nazovi ih i pitaj! Ako nisu ljubazni u Zg.. nazovi u bilo kojem drugom gradu, pravila su ista.

----------


## enela

> Moram li prijaviti i sve autorske ugovore - honorare?


Ne da moraš, nego ti se to i isplati (barem se meni isplatilo jer nemam neku preveliku redovnu plaću).

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Anita-AZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moram li prijaviti i sve autorske ugovore - honorare?
> 
> 
> Ne da moraš, nego ti se to i isplati (barem se meni isplatilo jer nemam neku preveliku redovnu plaću).


Nadam se da ce tako ispasti. A ako skuzim da mi se ipak ne isplati, moram li   :Embarassed:  ... ili mogu njih preskočiti?

----------


## Balarosa

> A ako imam, npr. viška kamata od stambenog kredita, tj. povrat bi trebao biti veći od uplaćenog poreza, mogu li dio kamata prebaciti u muževu prijavu? Uz vjenčani list? Kredit glasi na mene.


Ovo ti je s http://ccenterclient.porezna-uprava.hr/


_17. Može li po podnesenoj godišnjoj prijavi poreza na dohodak pravo na uvećanje osobnog odbitka temeljem plaćenih kamata za namjenski stambeni kredit pri kupnji ili gradnji prvoga stambenog prostora iskoristiti bračni drug koji je vlasnik/suvlasnik nekretnine, a nije nositelj namjenskog stambenog kredita?

Odgovor 
Ne može. Bračni drug, nositelj namjenskog stambenog kredita, može koristiti pravo na uvećanje osobnog odbitka za stambene potrebe putem namjenskog stambenog kredita po podnesenoj godišnjoj prijavi poreza na dohodak ako ispunjava ostale uvjete propisane Zakonom.

_

----------


## Balarosa

> enela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Anita-AZ prvotno napisa
> ...


Ako podnosiš poreznu prijavu moraš sve prijaviti.

----------


## dalmatinka

> enela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Anita-AZ prvotno napisa
> ...


po zakonu ne smiješ preskočiti
odnosno obavezna si podnijeti poreznu prijavu ako imaš bilo kakvu zaradu
osim redovne plaće kod jednog poslodavca

----------


## Stijena

martinaP, točno je ovo što je izvadila Balarosa jer su to identično rekli meni na info telefonu PU kad sam ih prošle godine zvala, ali nekako mi se čini da kad je uopće donešen taj propis o olakšicama  - da je to bilo moguće i da su čak to isticali, ali sada kad su ga promijenili  - da sveukupno možeš koristiti olakšice u iznosu 12.000 kn, to supravo da suprug isto može koristiti dio koji prelazi 12.000 (ili čak sve ako supruga nije imala dohotka te godine) *ukinuli.....*bravo za njih :D   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Rency

ja imam pitanje
ja na komplikacijama bila skroz od pocetka trudnoce tj.od 20.11.05 pa sve do pocetka porodiljnog,jel imam ja pravo na povrat,knjigovoda od poslodavca mi je katastrofa pa ne znam dal ima smisla da je zovem u vezi PK kartice,hvala

----------


## Janoccka

Ako nisi radila ništa honorarno, nisi uplaćivala porez, nema ti se šta ni vratiti!

----------


## martinaP

Meni bi trebao onaj obrazac u Excellu za izračun povrata poreza, gdje ga mogu naći?

----------


## Minnie

Evo:

http://www.erstebank.hr/RBfiles/Erste_DOH2006.xls

----------


## martinaP

Hvala, Minnie.

 :Kiss:

----------


## LeeLoo

....što treba predati prilikom porezne prijave a radim u skoli?Imam izvjestaj od skole za prva 5 mj lani a dali treba i neka potvrda o primitku naknade za posvojiteljski dopust???
kako se točno računa koliki povrat će se dobiti?

----------


## enela

Meni rekli da priložim samo to od škole. Popuni prijavu u excellu i vidjet ćeš koliko će ti vratiti. Možda sve. Ako si plaćala dopunsko zdr. možeš i to priložiti.

----------


## LeeLoo

hvala..auuu,koliko toga ima za ispunjavati....huh....  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pingu

Možemo li na neki način u povrat poreza uvrstiti silne račune od privatnog dermatologa za dvogodišnju bebu .

----------


## Stijena

mi smo upravo pokušavali nazvati poreznu da to pitamo jer imamo pun .... privatnih računa za razne briseve za P., pa ako je već prijavljeno dijete na MM-a može li on to iskoristiti kao svoju olakšicu, ali nismo uspjeli dobiti jer je stalno zauzeto, zna li netko pouzdano, može li roditelj na kojeg je dijete prijavljeno na zdravstveno iskoristiti račune od privatnog doktora kao svoju olakšicu

----------


## marena

I ja sam htjela isto napraviti, međutim dobila sam informaciju da se to ne može - šta i nije logično obzirom da moja kćer to ne plaća iz svog džepa, već ja plaćam, a ona je moj uzdržavani član.

Kad smo već na ovoj temi...
Znate li može li se priložiti račun za dioptrijske naočale od cca 1000,00 kuna? Čula sam da priznaju samo do svote koju daje socijalno, a šta je to nekih 100-200 kuna?
Moj brat ima ženu i ona ne radi, zaboravili su je staviti na poreznu karticu kad su se oženili i sad ih zanima može li je staviti sada pa da mu se isto uzme u obzir i na nju odbitak za uzdržavanog člana ali retroaktivno?

----------


## Dalm@

> Možemo li na neki način u povrat poreza uvrstiti silne račune od privatnog dermatologa za dvogodišnju bebu .


Ne, na njihovim stranicama jasno piše:



> Rezident *koji je isključivo za sebe (ne i za uzdržavane članove)* u Republici Hrvatskoj iz vlastitih sredstava platio:
> - zdravstvene usluge u svrhu liječenja što su obavljene u zdravstvenim ustanovama ili od strane ovlaštenih i registriranih zdravstvenih radnika privatne prakse u RH, i/ili
> - nabavu lijekova, i/ili
> - nabavu ortopedskih pomagala, 
> a što nije podmireno iz osnovnog, dopunskog ili privatnog zdravstvenog osiguranja ili iz dobivenih darovanja za te namjene.





> Znate li može li se priložiti račun za dioptrijske naočale od cca 1000,00 kuna? Čula sam da priznaju samo do svote koju daje socijalno, a šta je to nekih 100-200 kuna?
> Moj brat ima ženu i ona ne radi, zaboravili su je staviti na poreznu karticu kad su se oženili i sad ih zanima može li je staviti sada pa da mu se isto uzme u obzir i na nju odbitak za uzdržavanog člana ali retroaktivno?


Prolazi i račun za fensišmensi naočale, glavno da je na ime. Pa priznaju i leće (i tekućinu za održavanje, posudice za čuvanje...), a toga uopće nema na socijalnom meniju.
Ženu može prijaviti retroaktivno (uz neke prateće dokumente, ne znam točno koje), ali samo za prošlu godinu.
-----------------------
Inače, dobro je prvo pogledati ima li odgovor na ono što vas zanima u rubrici "Najćešća pitanja" na njhovom webu (većinom ima), pa tek zvati.

----------


## mamuška

je li točno da ako prijaviš i životno osiguranje, da za 20ak god kad ti se ono isplaćuje bude umanjeno za iznose koji si dobila povratom poreza protekih godina i zašto je to tako?

----------


## ivarica

jel se isplati predati prijavu ako imam dodati samo racun za naocale? (oko 2000kn)

----------


## Paula

Isplati ako ti je povrat poreza veći od poštarine   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

pa to pitam   :Grin:  , jel povrat poreza u tom slucaju veci od postarine (15kn)?

----------


## ivarica

> pa to pitam   , jel povrat poreza u tom slucaju veci od postarine (15kn)?


plus kave s prijateljicom koja to ZNA napraviti

----------


## Vodenjak

Mislim da je to 15% pa bi bilo oko 300 kn  :? .

----------


## Rhea

> je li točno da ako prijaviš i životno osiguranje, da za 20ak god kad ti se ono isplaćuje bude umanjeno za iznose koji si dobila povratom poreza protekih godina i zašto je to tako?


Ovo sam i ja čula, jel' netko zna što o tome?

----------


## Stijena

> pa to pitam   , jel povrat poreza u tom slucaju veci od postarine (15kn)?


Najbolje ti je ispuniti onu prijavu u excellu (netko ju je već ovdje linkao, pa ti ne treba frendica) sa svim podacima (plaća i ostalo), pa vidjeti jel se isplati, jer ovako napamet nitko ne zna koliki ti je dohodak, po kojoj stopi si u obvezi platiti porez i koliko si ga uopće platila, a o tome svemu ovisi koliko ćeš dobiti povrata

----------


## Stijena

> mamuška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> je li točno da ako prijaviš i životno osiguranje, da za 20ak god kad ti se ono isplaćuje bude umanjeno za iznose koji si dobila povratom poreza protekih godina i zašto je to tako?
> 
> 
> Ovo sam i ja čula, jel' netko zna što o tome?


Pa, vjerojatno se radi o tome da kad ti isplaćuju ugovorenu svotu, to podliježe plaćanju poreza na dohodak (u poreznoj prijavi poreza na dohodak ima stavka - Dohodak od osiguranja), a u isto vrijeme se uplaćivanje životnog osiguranja kao štednje može iskoristiti i kao porezna olakšica, tako da za one godine kad si iskoristila poreznu olakšicu, toliko ti poreza na dohodak valjda moraju obračunati prilikom isplate, jedino mi u tome svemu nije baš posve jasno kako i otkud oni znaju za koje si godine iskoristio olakšicu i za koji iznos - zar su umreženi s poreznom upravom  :Laughing:   :?

----------


## Dia

> enela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Anita-AZ prvotno napisa
> ...


meni se uvijek isplatilo prijaviti honorare i sve sam dobila nazad, nazalost u 2006. ih nemam   :Sad:

----------


## Dia

ja kad sam podizala zivotno osiguranje (otkup police) trazili su me potvrdu od opcine da ga nisam koristila kao poreznu olaksicu
da jesam, onda bi mi opalili porez na svotu osiguranja
ne znam koliko se to isplati koristiti

----------


## Dalm@

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa to pitam   , jel povrat poreza u tom slucaju veci od postarine (15kn)?
> 
> 
> Najbolje ti je ispuniti onu prijavu u excellu (netko ju je već ovdje linkao, pa ti ne treba frendica) sa svim podacima (plaća i ostalo), pa vidjeti jel se isplati, jer ovako napamet nitko ne zna koliki ti je dohodak, po kojoj stopi si u obvezi platiti porez i koliko si ga uopće platila, a o tome svemu ovisi koliko ćeš dobiti povrata


Ovisi o tvojim primanjima, tj. do koje si porezne stope dogurala.
Kad ukucam tvoju sumu od 2 000 kn u moje podatke, izađe skoro 600 kn (tj. oko 30%). 
U tom slučaju možeš s frendicom i u šoping  :Klap:

----------


## Stijena

> ja kad sam podizala zivotno osiguranje (otkup police) trazili su me potvrdu od opcine da ga nisam koristila kao poreznu olaksicu
> da jesam, onda bi mi opalili porez na svotu osiguranja
> ne znam koliko se to isplati koristiti


a-ha, pa mislila sam da je nakakva takva caka
pa isplati se dok je propis takav kakav je, jer dok ja dočekam 30 godina na koliko sam uzela životno, tko zna kakav će zakon onda biti
a i lakše je dati s većeg kupa, to ionako niti ne vidiš jer su oni to valjda dužni odmah obustaviti
ja ionako već dvije godine to niti ne mogu koristiti jer mi samo kamate na stambeni kredit prelaze 12.000 kn, tako da sam koristila samo 3 godine i nije bio neki povrat, i neće mi baš puno faliti na kraju, ali čovjeka veseli da bar nešto ušićari kad nas ionako na svakom koraku maznu po džepu

----------


## Amelie32

> Rhea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mamuška prvotno napisa
> ...


Nisu umreženi nego ti moraš otići u Poreznu upravu i izvaditi tamo potvrdu koliko si porezen olakšice ostvarila po životnom osiguranju i za koju godinu, a onda to moraš predati osiguravatelju.  :Grin:

----------


## Pingu

Znade li netko!
Suprug radi u državnoj firmi i plaća kućanicu( pun radni odnos) ima li na osnovu toga pravo na povat poreza?

----------


## Minnie

Nema, to ne spada u olakšice koje se mogu naknadno uključiti.

----------


## Marsupilami

Zna li tko da li supruga mogu koristiti kao olaksicu i upisati ga pod uzdrzavanog clana posto je proslu godinu bio nezaposlen?

Ako da treba li kakva potvrda ili nesto slicno?

----------


## Minnie

Prima li TM naknadu za nezaposlene? Ako je prima, i ako je primio ukupno u prošlog godini manje od 9.600,00 kn kuna na ime te naknade i ostalih dohodaka, može ti biti porezna olakšica. Uz kopiju vjenčanog lista i potvrdu od HZZZ-a o visini primljene nakande za nezaposlene, ili potvrde da je ne prima.

----------


## Marsupilami

Eh da, zaboravila sam napomenuti da smo vanbracni supruznici, na istoj smo adresi prijavljeni i nije primao nikakvu naknadu od zavoda.
Vrijedi li to i za vanbracne supruznike?  :?

----------


## fjora

> Eh da, zaboravila sam napomenuti da smo vanbracni supruznici, na istoj smo adresi prijavljeni i nije primao nikakvu naknadu od zavoda.
> Vrijedi li to i za vanbracne supruznike?  :?


negdje ti je pisalo da zakon o porezu "ne shvaća" vanbračnu zajednicu,
ali nisam ziher

----------


## fjora

> Dia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja kad sam podizala zivotno osiguranje (otkup police) trazili su me potvrdu od opcine da ga nisam koristila kao poreznu olaksicu
> da jesam, onda bi mi opalili porez na svotu osiguranja
> ne znam koliko se to isplati koristiti
> 
> 
> a-ha, pa mislila sam da je nakakva takva caka
> ...



uvijek je bolje da ti radiš sa svojim parama 15, 20 ili koliko već godina nego da to radi osiguravajuće društvo

----------


## Minnie

> Marsupilami prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Eh da, zaboravila sam napomenuti da smo vanbracni supruznici, na istoj smo adresi prijavljeni i nije primao nikakvu naknadu od zavoda.
> Vrijedi li to i za vanbracne supruznike?  :?
> 
> 
> negdje ti je pisalo da zakon o porezu "ne shvaća" vanbračnu zajednicu,
> ali nisam ziher


Točno, uzdržavani član može biti samo bračni partner, ne i izvanbračni.

----------


## Marsupilami

Hvala vam najljepsa, stvarno ste brze   :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Zašto mi na drugoj stranici izbacuje samo nekakav "VALUE" na mjestu gdje bi trebao pisati dohodak? :shock:  :? A ja sama ne mogu upisati, jer piše da je taj dio zaštićen. :shock:  :?

----------


## Balarosa

> Zašto mi na drugoj stranici izbacuje samo nekakav "VALUE" na mjestu gdje bi trebao pisati dohodak? :shock:  :? A ja sama ne mogu upisati, jer piše da je taj dio zaštićen. :shock:  :?


Provjeri jesi li upisala ispravno brojeve tj. jesi li koristila decimalni zarez, a ne decimalnu točku.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Provjerila, sve mi se čini ok... :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Laughing:  Pomiješala sam mjesto točke i zareza, e tuka...  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Sad pak ne kužim onu sedmu stranu, što upisujem, tj. koji faktor osobnog odbitka? :?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Našla! :D

----------


## Romana

Imam i ja pitanje.  :Grin:  Prošle godine imam nekih 6-7 radnih dana,ostalo sam bila na komplikacijama i porodiljnom.Kužim da tu i nema nekog povrata,ali imam 7 računa od ginekologice.Šta sa tim?

----------


## fjora

> Imam i ja pitanje.  Prošle godine imam nekih 6-7 radnih dana,ostalo sam bila na komplikacijama i porodiljnom.Kužim da tu i nema nekog povrata,ali imam 7 računa od ginekologice.Šta sa tim?


mislim da možeš zaboraviti na njih jer nemožeš dobiti povrat poreza ako ga nisi ni uplaćivala, a za ovih 6,7 dana ćeš dobiti povrat na osnovu uplate plaće

----------


## Romana

Tenk ju.  :Kiss:  Znači i račune mogu baciti.

----------


## Vodenjak

Opet ja s pitanjem. Moram ispuniti dvije prijave i onda imam i dva problema. 

1. Ako je dio godine osoba radila i ima uplaćeni porez i prirez, dohodak itd, a dio godine je bila nezaposlena i primala naknadu za zaposlenje, što onda? Jel' cijelu godinu upisujem olakšicu 1600 kn, a ovu naknadu ne računam kao primitak??

2. Ako je osoba imala primanja dio godine, a nakon toga otišla u mirovinu, što onda?

----------


## Minnie

1. Ima pravo cijelu godinu na olakšicu od 1.600,00 kn mjesečno

2. Za onaj dio godine koji je radila ima olakšicu 1.600,00 kn mjesečno (+ eventualne olakšice na dijete isl.), a u dijelu godine u kojem je primala mirovinu ima olakšicu u visini mirovine, u rasponu od 1.600,00 do najviše 3.000,00 kn, osim ako nije na području posebne državne skbi

----------


## Dalm@

Dijete je prijavljeno na PK jednog roditelja.
Kužim da se olakšica za dijete može prebaciti naknadno u poreznoj prijavi na drugog roditelja (a prvom se skine), ako u zbroju to više odgovara obiteljskom buđetu.
Međutim, može li se olakšica za dijete prebacivati između dvoje poreznih obveznika iz mjeseca u mjesec  :Joggler:  ovisno kako im odgovara?

----------


## Minnie

Može samo ako će oba roditelja iz mjeseca u mjesec mijenjati svoju PK na Poreznoj, za što će ih blagosloviti i oni iz kadrovske i oni iz Porezne.  :Laughing:

----------


## Vodenjak

> 1. Ima pravo cijelu godinu na olakšicu od 1.600,00 kn mjesečno
> 
> 2. Za onaj dio godine koji je radila ima olakšicu 1.600,00 kn mjesečno (+ eventualne olakšice na dijete isl.), a u dijelu godine u kojem je primala mirovinu ima olakšicu u visini mirovine, u rasponu od 1.600,00 do najviše 3.000,00 kn, osim ako nije na području posebne državne skbi


1. Znači primanja sa zavoda (naknada za nezaposlene) ne unosim kao dohodak?
2. A ako je mirovina manja od 1600 kn? Onda unosim olakšicu 1600 kn ili iznos mirovine?

----------


## summer

> Može samo ako će oba roditelja iz mjeseca u mjesec mijenjati svoju PK na Poreznoj, za što će ih blagosloviti i oni iz kadrovske i oni iz Porezne.


Kakve ima veze PK na Poreznoj s tim, sad si me zbunila? Pa to sto se porez prijavio na jednog roditelja ne znaci da dijete nije ostalo prijavljeno na drugom, ili se ja varam?

Pretpostavljam da to nije moguce, ali vjerojatno bi znacilo samo upisivanje razlicitih olaksica svaki mjesec na poreznoj prijavi, a ne na poreznoj kartici?

----------


## Minnie

*Vodenjak:*

1. da, ne unosi se naknada za nezaposlene
2. ako je mirovina manja od 1.600,00 kn, onda unosiš 1.600,00 kn kao olakšicu


*Summer:*

Ja sam Dalm@ skužila da pita za prebacivanje olakšice kroz godinu (iako to nije naglasila, ali ja sam to tako pročitala   :Embarassed:  ), pa sam za to tako odgovorila. Kroz godinu se uzima dijete kao olakšica samo ako je upisano na PK obrascu.




> Pa to sto se porez prijavio na jednog roditelja ne znaci da dijete nije ostalo prijavljeno na drugom, ili se ja varam?


Dijete može ostati na kartici drugog roditelja. Ako je on koristio olakšicu na to dijete kroz godinu, on će se kroz svoju poreznu prijavu odreći te olakšice, a ako nije, onda ništa.





> Pretpostavljam da to nije moguce, ali vjerojatno bi znacilo samo upisivanje razlicitih olaksica svaki mjesec na poreznoj prijavi, a ne na poreznoj kartici?


Na PK obrazac se to evidentira samo ako se te olakšice koriste kroz godinu, a ako se sve radi na poreznoj prijavi, onda se samo na njoj evidentiraju te olakšice, onako kako roditeljima najviše odgovara.

----------


## Dalm@

Moje je pitanje bilo u smislu da je dijete kao porezna olakšica stalno na PK kartici jednog od roditelja. 
A onda, kad se pišu prijave, retrogradno izpremještaju olakšicu po mjesecima onako kako im se u zbroju najviše isplati. 
I tako lijepo iz godine u godinu; kadrovskoj svejedno, a poreznik onda hvata konce (uz pomoć podataka pod točkom 2 na str. 1). 
Ako sam sad uopće jasnija...

P.S.
Ako je dijete rođeno početkom veljače, a na PK je olakšica uvrštena od ožujka nadalje, jel' se može u poreznoj prijavi korigirati osobni odbitak (s 1600 na 2400 kn) i za veljaču?

----------


## Minnie

U poreznoj prijavi mogu roditelji međusobno dijeliti olakšicu na dijete kako god žele, mogu i međusobno dijeliti odbitak u istom mjesecu, mogu razbacano po mjesecima, svakojako.  :Smile:  Na čijoj PK kartici je dijete, nema veze. PK kartica služi sa određivanje olakšica kroz godinu, s poreznom prijavom se to sve može izokrenuti.

P.S.
Može. Priznaje se olakšica i za mjesec u kojem je dijete rođeno.

----------


## Dalm@

Super za mogućnost naknadnog  :Gumi-gumi:  u prijavi.




> Priznaje se olakšica i za mjesec u kojem je dijete rođeno.


 Iako je u tom mjesecu roditelj dobio plaću za rad u mjesecu prije, kad bebe još nije bilo?

----------


## Dia

jedno hitno pitanje;
md je htio prijaviti stambeni kredit kao olaksicu i danas su mu rekli da moze jedino ako uz to prilozi SVE racune izvodaca radova  :? 
jel to istina?

----------


## Minnie

*Dalm@,* da, priznaje se olakšica i za mjesec u kojem je dijete rođeno, iako se u tom mjesecu najčešće dobije plaća za mjesec ranije (kad beba još nije bila rođena). Za porezne propise ne gleda se _za_ koji se mjesec prima plaća, nego _u_ kojem se mjesecu prima, s time da se mjesec zaokružuje u korist poreznog obveznika:

http://propisi.porezna-uprava.hr/vie...dAktualni=1864




> (9) U slučaju promjena tijekom mjeseca u kojem se koriste osobni odbici prema stavku 3. ovoga članka, osobni odbitak zaokružuje se u korist poreznog obveznika na pune mjesece.


*Dia,* trebaju biti priloženi računi registriranih izvođača radova, ako kreditom nije kupljen stan ili kuća, pogledaj ovdje:

http://ccenterclient.porezna-uprava....prvogstana.XML

----------


## Dia

minnie, a sta ako nisu gradili registrirani izvodaci, nego mi sami?
i ako kuca i dalje glasi na roditelje, makar je nadograden nas stan?
ocigledno nista od toga  :/ 
dal je moguce stambeni kredit za gradnju koristiti sve te godine otplate ili samo 2006. kad je kredit podignut?
pise:
DOKAZATI U CIJELOSTI NAMJENSKO ISKORIŠTENJE SREDSTAVA KREDITA
pa ne moras izgraditi kucu u godinu dana  :?

----------


## Minnie

> minnie, a sta ako nisu gradili registrirani izvodaci, nego mi sami?
> i ako kuca i dalje glasi na roditelje, makar je nadograden nas stan?
> ocigledno nista od toga  :/


Ako ste radili sami, ništa od olakšice. A vezano na nadograđen stan, dok se ne upišete kao vlasnici tog stana, isto ništa od olakšice. Trebalo bi provesti etažiranje kuće i na taj stan upisati vaše vlasništvo, tek onda vam se to priznaje kao vaša prva nekretnina.




> dal je moguce stambeni kredit za gradnju koristiti sve te godine otplate ili samo 2006. kad je kredit podignut? 
> pise: 
> DOKAZATI U CIJELOSTI NAMJENSKO ISKORIŠTENJE SREDSTAVA KREDITA 
> pa ne moras izgraditi kucu u godinu dana


Trebalo bi se moći priznati, ne samo radi toga da li kuću gradiš godinu dana ili duže, nego možda digneš kredit u prosincu i trošiš kredit na kraju stare i na početku nove godine. 

Ali nisam se susrela sa ovakvim primjerom u praksi, pa ne znam kako poreznoj dokazati da kredit još nije potrošen i da se njegovo trošenje rasteglo na sljedeću godinu (možda izvodom sa svog računa?)... :/

----------


## Dia

hvala puno na odgovorima
nista od toga, previse problema i papirologije za malo para   :Sad:  

nazalost nitko nije upucen u sve to prije, a glavno da se hvale stambeni kredit je olaksica

----------


## TeddyBearz

Nemojte se zaboraviti potpisati na formular.


Ja jesam.


 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## petarpan

a jel zna netko nešto o slijedećem... luka je rođen 22.7.06. mm ga je prijavio na poreznu karticu tek sa 2007., čula sam da bez obzira šta nije koristio uvećanje osobnog odbitka za njega ipak ima pravo na to..e, sad..gdje da to upišem?! šta da uopće priložim poreznoj prijavi?

----------


## Vodenjak

Priložiš rodni list, a u prijavi pod koeficijent upišeš 1,5 množiš to s 1600 kn i to od srpnja do prosinca. Od siječnja do lipnja koeficijent je 1. Jedino ako i tebe uzdržava, onda uveća i za tvoj koeficijent.

----------


## petarpan

thanx vodenjak.

naravno da imam još pitanja.
kupili smo stan prošle godine, sada bi priložili i zahtjev za oslobođenje od poreza, znam sve šta mi za to treba, jedino me muči gdje da to upišem u doh obrazac i gdje da stavim onaj iznos o uplaćenim kamatama?
jel i to ide pod stambene potrebe ili...?

----------


## Lutonjica

niste li trebali taj zahtjev podnijeti kada ste u poreznoj prijavljivali kupnju stana?
ili ste vec platili porez, pa bi sad da vam to vrate?

----------


## Lutonjica

ili govoris samo o povratu na kamate od stambenog  kredita?

----------


## Dalm@

Petarpan,
zahtjev za oslobođenje od poreza je jedna stvar. To rješavaš mjesec dana nakon kupnje; na poreznm stranicama imaš upute i (čini mi se) sve  potrebne formulare.

Druga stvar su kamate stambenog kredita koje se priznaju kao porezna olakšica u godišnjoj poreznoj prijavi. 
Upisuješ ih pod 3.3. (najviše 12 000 kn). Za priznanje te olakšice trebaš priložiti (sve priložene dokumente navedi pod 7.):
- potvrdu banke o iznosu plaćenih kamata u 2006.
- kopiju kupoprodajnog ugovora
- kopiju (navodno je dovoljna prva strana) ugovora s bankom
- potvrde o prebavilištu na adresi kupljene nekretnine (kopija osobne ili ona od MUP-a, i ti i suprug)
- potpisane izjave tebe i supruga da vam je jedina nekretnina bla,bla... (oni imaju neku šprancu, ali možeš i sama natipkati tih par rečenica).
Prvih godina iznos kamata uglavnom premaši maksimum olakšica, pa se ne treba zamarati skupljanjem potvrda za druge olakšice (zdravstvene npr.)

----------


## Foška

ahhhhhh, ahhhhhh, ljudi, mene upravo strefio šlag kad skužih vezu između već mi od ranije poznate činjenice da su mi ove godine na poslu izravnali uplate poreza i prireza na 1 lipu i činjenice da ove godine niš od povrata!?!  :shock: - logično ali ipak  :Sad:  Šmrc.

no, jedna kasnonoćna pomoćica za *petrapana*:
(ja to prošla (i opekla se za 2003.) pa znam)

u prošloj si godini kupila stan:

Pa onda:
ako si dio cijene stana uplatila GOTOVINOM u 2006. gotovinom (učešće ili kapara), i ako na računu piše tvoje ime i ako piše da je uplata bila za stambeni prostor, onda možeš taj račun podnijeti pod rubrikom stambene olakšice.

Dalje, spomenula si kredit. u 1 kalendarskoj (poreznoj) godini možeš birati hoćeš li prijaviti stambene olakšice za kupovinu, odnosno održavanje *ili!* za plaćene kamate po stambenom kreditu. Ili- ili!

Tako, trebaš si izračunati što ti se, u 2006. više isplati!
tj. jesi li više uplatila kamata u 2006. ili je iznos kapare, naveden na računu bio veći.

Sad ako je u toj priči s kupovinom stana tu negdje važan i TM, onda:

Na čije je ime ugovor o kupoprodaji stana (tvoje, muževo, oba)?
Tko je nosioc kredita (ti ili on)?

Mi smo za 2005. koristili stambene olakšice na način da sam ja prijavila olakšice za plaćene kamate za stam. kredit (jer je kredit na moje ime), a račune za invest. održavanje stana (ugradnja klime) smo tražili na MMa pa je on tražio povrat poreza po tom kriteriju (inv. održ.) jer ja ne mogu tražiti *i* za kamate *i* za održavanje/ kupovinu. Kužiš?

Za *Lutonjicu*: priča o povratu poreza je uvijek priča o povratu poreza na dohodak, poreza koji plaćamo na naše plaće, honorarčiće, autorske ugovore u nekoj kal. godini... Pa se taj porez, taj novac koji ti poslodavac oduzme odmah pri isplati, može kasnije VRATITI tebi na način da ti "olakšaju" oporezovanje, tj. uzmu u obzir zdravstvene, stambene i slične plemenite izdatke  :Saint:  

*Nema* povrata ni PDVa ni poreza na promet nekretnina, koji se plaća (ili vas oslobode) nakon što se u roku od mjesec dana od kupnje preda u poreznoj upravi kupoprodajni ugovor.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Nema povrata ni PDVa ni poreza na promet nekretnina, koji se plaća (ili vas oslobode) nakon što se u roku od mjesec dana od kupnje preda u poreznoj upravi kupoprodajni ugovor


znam   :Wink:  , zato sam i pitala petarpana na sto tocno misli, jer ona kaze:



> kupili smo stan prošle godine, sada bi priložili i *zahtjev za oslobođenje od poreza*




nije se jos javila, pa ne znam da li misli da ono sto si joj ti opisala, ili misli na oslobodjenje od poreza za kupnju prve nekretnine.

----------


## mamanatali

Imam slijedeću situaciju: Prošle sam godine bila na porodiljnom do 5.11. Nakon toga sam radila 3 tjedna (od toga 2 tj godišnji i 1 tjedan bolovanje za dijete), a onda sam promijenila posao (od 25.11.) U PK kartici bivšeg poslodavca nemam ništa, tj. sve su nule, jer su mi *greškom* u 12. mj isplatili samo onaj tjedan bolovanja za dijete (za koje kažu da ide na teret HZZO-a pa se ne oporezuje), a 2 tjedna godišnjeg su mi isplatili tek u 1. mj 2007.(nakon moje intervencije), pa mi to sada ne mogu prikazati za prijavu poreza za 2006.
Kad ja sad u formulu ubacim onu siću od 5 dana rada u 11 mj. u novoj firmi i ove nule, ispada da sam ja dužna državi nekih 200-tinjak kuna!  :Mad:  
Ako me je itko shvatio šta sam gore natrabunjala, moje pitanje glasi, smijem li *ne* podnijeti prijavu za povrat, ili će me država ganjati za tih 200 kn?

----------


## fjora

mislim da možeš ne podnjeti, ali budi sigurna da ćeš morati platiti, jer ako si dužna državi ona ti šalje da moraš platiti, a ako imaš povrat onda ako ne prijaviš - ne dobiješ.

----------


## petarpan

mislim na oslobođenje za kupnju prve nekretnine, jer zahtjev za oslobođenje još nismo predali, pa sam ja mislila kad već šaljem sve zajedno, ajd i to...

----------


## Lutonjica

mislim da to ne moze tako, nije to ista procedura.
bilo bi najbolje da si zahtjev predala kad ste prijavljivali kupnju stana, prije nego ste uopce platili porez (nadam se da ste to ucinili u roku od 30 dana od kupnje).
ne znam uopce da li se moze naknadno, nakon placenog poreza, traziti oslobodjenje??

mi smo kupili gradjevinsko zemljiste, i kad smo prijavljivali kupnju, predali smo i zahtjev (dokumente za zahtjev smo nesto duze skupljali, ali bilo je bitno da smo u roku od 30 dana prijavili i predali zahtjev, a papire smo mogli donijeti kad sve skupimo)

----------


## Foška

ah pardonček *Lutonjice*, mozak mi je bio napola pospan, napola zakuhan od jada zbog moje prijave s nulama. još sam   :Sad:

----------


## telmama

Cure,pomozite,djeca su mi prijavljena na muža i onkoristi pravo povrata na njih.e sad,da li ja trebam što prijavljivati pro forma da se vidi da ja ne koristim to pravo za njih.Hvala-tako su nešto rekli,ali nitko ne zna što predati.,zašto itd.

----------


## LeeLoo

> mislim da to ne moze tako, nije to ista procedura.
> bilo bi najbolje da si zahtjev predala kad ste prijavljivali kupnju stana, prije nego ste uopce platili porez (nadam se da ste to ucinili u roku od 30 dana od kupnje).
> ne znam uopce da li se moze naknadno, nakon placenog poreza, traziti oslobodjenje??
> 
> mi smo kupili gradjevinsko zemljiste, i kad smo prijavljivali kupnju, predali smo i zahtjev (dokumente za zahtjev smo nesto duze skupljali, ali bilo je bitno da smo u roku od 30 dana prijavili i predali zahtjev, a papire smo mogli donijeti kad sve skupimo)


..OT:.....p.s.-lutonjica?..-koliko vam je proteklo od dana kupnje zemljišta do dana kad vam je doma došlo za uplatiti porez?..mi kupili pred godinu i nešto- i još nam nisu poslali za platiti porez..zvala jednom.. i rekli da to sporo ide..-zar TAKO sporo??? :shock:   :Grin:  .. a nije da se bunimo.. he he..a pretp. da tu kupnju i ne možemo staviti u poreznu prijavu za prošlu godinu-jer porez nismo ni platili  :Grin:  -ili možemo, he he???

----------


## NanoiBeba

LeeLoo, mi smo predali u rujnu i dobili prošli tjedan.

Ako trebaš platiti porez, požure se, a ako ste totalno oslobođeni, rješenje sporo dolazi (moja frendica više od dvije godine nije dobil)

----------


## Lutonjica

nakon sto smo prijavili kupnju, papire smo skupljali 4-5 mjeseci   :Embarassed:  , a rjesenje o oslobodjenju je stiglo nekih 6 mjeseci od dana kad smo predali sve papire. znaci, trebalo je pola godine.
mozda ovisi i o ispostavi - ovdje se radilo o samoboru.

----------


## Irchi

> Imam slijedeću situaciju: Prošle sam godine bila na porodiljnom do 5.11. Nakon toga sam radila 3 tjedna (od toga 2 tj godišnji i 1 tjedan bolovanje za dijete), a onda sam promijenila posao (od 25.11.) U PK kartici bivšeg poslodavca nemam ništa, tj. sve su nule, jer su mi *greškom* u 12. mj isplatili samo onaj tjedan bolovanja za dijete (za koje kažu da ide na teret HZZO-a pa se ne oporezuje), a 2 tjedna godišnjeg su mi isplatili tek u 1. mj 2007.(nakon moje intervencije), pa mi to sada ne mogu prikazati za prijavu poreza za 2006.
> Kad ja sad u formulu ubacim onu siću od 5 dana rada u 11 mj. u novoj firmi i ove nule, ispada da sam ja dužna državi nekih 200-tinjak kuna!  
> Ako me je itko shvatio šta sam gore natrabunjala, moje pitanje glasi, smijem li *ne* podnijeti prijavu za povrat, ili će me država ganjati za tih 200 kn?


Nemoguće da si dužna državi, oni su tebi dužni porez za tih 5 dana. Za svaki mjesec imaš olakšicu ili 1600,00 ili ako je dijete prijavljeno na tebe 2400,00. Nikako nije moguće ako si bila na porodiljnom toliko dugo da moraš platiti porez (osim ako ti je plaća nekoliko stotina tisuća kuna  :Wink:  ).

----------


## kikig

pitanjce: Da li se servis bojlera računa kao proezno priznati odbitak - da li se računa kao održavanje tj. ulaganje u stambeni prostor?
Molim odgovor!!  :Razz:

----------


## mamanatali

> Nemoguće da si dužna državi, oni su tebi dužni porez za tih 5 dana. Za svaki mjesec imaš olakšicu ili 1600,00 ili ako je dijete prijavljeno na tebe 2400,00. Nikako nije moguće ako si bila na porodiljnom toliko dugo da moraš platiti porez (osim ako ti je plaća nekoliko stotina tisuća kuna  ).


Čuj, ja se u te stvari totalno, ali ono totalno ne kužim, a do ovog sam izračuna došla ubacivanjem brojki iz PK obrasca u onu tablicu prijave poreza u elektronskom obliku. Tako sam i prošle godine računala i bilo je OK.
Plaća mi naravno nije tolika   :Wink:

----------


## Irchi

Stranica 7, dio 9.1 - ukupni faktor upisuješ 1 za svaki mjesec. Automatski će ti izračunati 160,000x12 mjeseci i to je tvoj osobni odbitak za 2006. godinu. Sad pogledaj koliko ti je izračunao poreza. Na koga su djeca prijavljena?

----------


## NanoiBeba

> pitanjce: Da li se servis bojlera računa kao proezno priznati odbitak - da li se računa kao održavanje tj. ulaganje u stambeni prostor?
> Molim odgovor!!


Mislim da da

----------


## mamanatali

> Na koga su djeca prijavljena


Na MM-a

----------


## stelerina

Dali netko mozda zna do kad danas i sutra radi porezna uprava, nesto sam nacula da duze rade al nisam sigurna

----------


## MalaSirena

> Dali netko mozda zna do kad danas i sutra radi porezna uprava, nesto sam nacula da duze rade al nisam sigurna


Meni je frendica rekla da obično onda rade do 19 h, ali nisam skroz sigurna.

----------


## newa

do 18 sati

----------


## Irchi

> Na koga su djeca prijavljena
> 			
> 		
> 
> Na MM-a


Onda je ti je faktor osobnog odbitka *1*, znači 1600x12 mjeseci. Da li ti je ispalo za povrat poreza i prireza za tih 5 radnih dana?

----------


## mamanatali

> Da li ti je ispalo za povrat poreza i prireza za tih 5 radnih dana?


Ne ispalo mi je *nula*, ali barem sad više nije da još moram i nešto platiti državi. Hvala ti na pomoći, bila sam nešto zbrljala s tim faktorom osobnog odbitka

----------


## lemona

znam da malo kasnim sa svim, ali bila sam u gužvi i sad kad su se stvari malo sredile počela sam si postavljati pitanja. dakle, bila sam do 1.9. na porodiljnom, ali nisam to upisala u poreznu prijavu tj. samo sam prepisala podatke o isplaćenim plaćama u 2006. Mogu li oni znati da sam bila na porodiljnom i da li će mi računati osobne odbitke za cijelu godinu iako sam ja sama sebi tamo napisala samo za te mjesece kad sam radila? trebam li ih zvati ili nešto naknadno slati da to eventualno ostvarim? molim pomoć, ako netko zna...

----------


## Micika_8

I jopet ja o porezu  :Embarassed:  

Porodiljna naknada nije oporeziva, a naknade za bolovanje u trudnoći i pomoć za dijete od HZZO-a, pretpostavljam, također nisu oporezive.
Znač li to da ja u svojoj poreznoj prijavi nigdje niti ne spominjem te naknade, skroz ih zanemarim kod izračuna godišnjeg prihoda kao da nisu isplaćene? Sve ono što sam dobila od HZZO-a za poreznu ne postoji?

----------


## sir_oliver

mislim da ne trebaš ništa upisivati, jer kad dobiješ od poslodavaca potvrdu o ispalatama u ovoj godini neće biti prikazane porodiljne, a koliko znam ni HZZO ne šalje potvrdu o isplati tako da nemaš na osnovu čeka bilo šta upisati

----------

